# Uber Getting Rid of Instant Pay



## SonSmith (Nov 5, 2016)

I recently visited an Uber "Expert" to ask about why I kept getting the "Blocked by my financial institution" message every time I try to add my debit card to Instant Pay.

She told me that Instant Pay has been a constant hassle for Uber and that they're getting rid of it soon, so, I shouldn't worry too much about trying to add my card.

Has anyone else heard of this? I've attempted to find some more information online, but haven't found anything.


----------



## Sgt_PaxHauler (Oct 21, 2016)

I've gotten that error message for some of my prepaid debit cards..especially ones that charge reload fees (like NetSpend). Instant Pay works fine for me with my credit union debit card, though as well as Uber's own GoBank card.


----------



## crimson.snwbnny (Nov 24, 2016)

used instant pay today for the first time. and i was surprised to find the money in my account second later almost like a deposit. the app says several business days.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

its a great thing pay .50 cents and get paid sunday nt instead of wed.. i hate wed. pay


----------



## GalinMcMahon (Jun 30, 2016)

Get a real bank account. They're free. I use instant pay with both Lyft and Uber. The money is deposited and available instantly.


----------



## SonSmith (Nov 5, 2016)

GalinMcMahon said:


> Get a real bank account. They're free. I use instant pay with both Lyft and Uber. The money is deposited and available instantly.


I bank at Bank of America. Is that not real enough?


----------



## Barb Gaslavine (Dec 5, 2016)

Oh boy, I hope they don't get rid of Instant pay, I was really looking forward to that feature. I drive for Lyft right now but was really considering trying out Uber soon. Darn!


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

Considering they took out daily pay it would definitely suck..


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

If they do get rid of it they ought to be giving some notice about it.


----------



## Matt's your driver (Nov 24, 2016)

They don't accept BOA, largest bank in USA
LOL.
I called BOA, and they told me it was UBER'S refusal.
So i ordered an uber debit card over a week ago; still no card.
Just manage expectations, Business 101
.


----------



## Tex53 (Dec 9, 2016)

I will visit the Atlanta Hub next week and ask. I keep getting the following message: "We could not add this card as it is currently blocked by your financial institution. Please double check the details, try a different card or get in touch with your financial institution."

I contacted BofA and spoke with the Fraud dept, regular CS, and Tech support and their is NO block or anything keeping UBER from setting up my debit card. In fact, I don't even get beyond the first screen where you enter your card details. And there is no indication that the card is even run by the bank, because the bank has no record of the attempt. I've gone to the hub in Atlanta and they confirmed they are having an issue between UBER and BofA that they are trying to work out, but I believe that is hogwash! I know for a fact from Daily Pay (another instant pay service that used to work with UBER partners) that UBER is blocking partners from setting up with them. Ever since UBER started offering the GoBank card with Instant Pay, they told Daily Pay not to sign up any more partners. I suspect they want us to use the GoBank card, so they are blocking people from using their own bank cards. Anyone else have thoughts on this? I've had horrible experiences with UBER so far.....but they are the only ones I'm set up with right now.


----------



## UEDriverMK (Nov 27, 2016)

I use instant pay and bank at Wells Fargo. Never had any problems or heard that they were doing away with instant pay.


----------



## UEDriverMK (Nov 27, 2016)

Btw tex53 i love the picture of your corgis. i have one of my own.


----------



## Carbalbm (Jun 6, 2016)

I used Instant Pay twice last week with Bank of America. No issues, and payment posted within a minute of requesting. I'm in California if that makes any difference.

I hope they do not remove it. Nice feature to have.


----------



## Matt's your driver (Nov 24, 2016)

My BOA credit is not acceptable. How is yours accepted? lol.


----------



## Matt's your driver (Nov 24, 2016)

BOA told me that UBER, would no work with them.
My account was blocked by UBER. not BOA.
I really don't care.
UBER, always honors its commitment to its drivers. 
No matter what.
I've always been paid on time.
I'm UBERS,
Best driver in Atlanta. 
Best,
Matthew


----------



## Alena (Dec 22, 2016)

SonSmith said:


> I bank at Bank of America. Is that not real enough?


I bank there too... My direct deposit works fine but instant pay says BofA blocked my account which I called and that's not true. BofA said they partner with uber so they could understand why I kept receiving that message.


----------



## Flower (Apr 27, 2016)

It cannot be a business credit or debit card and neither a personal credit card. It works great with a regular personal account debit card


----------



## COUGARUBER (Aug 1, 2016)

Barb Gaslavine said:


> Oh boy, I hope they don't get rid of Instant pay, I was really looking forward to that feature. I drive for Lyft right now but was really considering trying out Uber soon. Darn!


If you decide to work for Uber you better be prepared for problems with pay ! You have to watch them like a hawk, they don't add the guaranteed "boost" to trips periodically, leave out a whole days trips, mileage etc. etc. then trying to deal with all the issues through "messages only" complete wast of time !
They owe me "boost pay" going back 6 months ! Just yesterday this happened yet again after I had a 1 on 1 in person and of course she couldn't help and acted as if this is a rare situati0n hahahahaha OMG be prepared to get robbed and have no way to communicate effectively. Sorry to be a downer but this is my story...


----------



## ThatUberChick (Dec 22, 2016)

I use Wells Fargo too, it gets deposited within 10 seconds for me. Never heard anything about it going away.


----------



## BbKtKeanu (Dec 7, 2016)

I use Chase and mine deposits in seconds. Although I have had to re-enter the Debit card info randomly.


----------



## RussellP (Dec 9, 2016)

Instant Pay rejected my Bank of America Business Debit Card, as well as both of my Paypal Business Debit Cards. It kept telling me to make sure my name matched whats on the card, which it did. Oddly, it worked fine with my girlfriend's Chase card, even though my name doesn't match her account at all. I got the GoBank debit card for Uber and it works great for me. Instant Pay is one of the main reasons I Uber, so I hope they don't get rid of it.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

COUGARUBER said:


> They owe me "boost pay" going back 6 months ! Just yesterday this happened yet again after I had a 1 on 1 in person and of course she couldn't help and acted as if this is a rare situati0n hahahahaha .


It may have been a rare situation for the dame you spoke to, for all you or I know, it might have been her first afternoon on the job and she's a Kelly Girl and not even an Uber employee.


----------



## Dream12 (Feb 25, 2016)

COUGARUBER said:


> If you decide to work for Uber you better be prepared for problems with pay ! You have to watch them like a hawk, they don't add the guaranteed "boost" to trips periodically, leave out a whole days trips, mileage etc. etc. then trying to deal with all the issues through "messages only" complete wast of time !
> They owe me "boost pay" going back 6 months ! Just yesterday this happened yet again after I had a 1 on 1 in person and of course she couldn't help and acted as if this is a rare situati0n hahahahaha OMG be prepared to get robbed and have no way to communicate effectively. Sorry to be a downer but this is my story...


I'm always positive but this is true, I'm going through it right now. The back and forth emailing is like playing a video game that u have to play the level a few times b4 you pass. They took a day and now I have to individually do to each trip and ask where's my fare. Instead of them just looking and realizing the didn't pay me a whole day.


----------



## MauriceMM (Jan 2, 2017)

SonSmith said:


> I bank at Bank of America. Is that not real enough?


I have a Bank of America account too. It doesn't work with Uber Instant Pay, but it works with Lyft Instant Pay. Its obviously a glitch in Ubers System, but they will never admit it. That dude is a Ahole talking about get a real account. Cosmic Ahole


----------

